# from saxons mum



## sasha's mum (Nov 24, 2008)

As i write this i am in floods of tears, its now the next day here in uk and im in bits, one i miss him he wasnt there to come say hi this morning and two all of you that have sent me messages, i have been tthrough this before 16 years ago with freeway, but it still hurts like hell and all these messages have made me cry even more if that is possible, but thanks to you all, dont know how long its going to take me to get over this , joshua is now letting it sink in and wished he had come with me, if im honist i thought i would be bringing him home, but........
today we are going to look out some photos and make a frame up for him and put it beside freeway, they where 2 of a kind


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I have photos of my 2 i lost very close together all ovet the house and i had a potrait done of then as well and it does comfort me to look at them and think of all the good times we had.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

We have a painting of our dear Jessie, and his collar is still under my pillow, the hurt and pain will eventually fade, but he will remain in your heart forever.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What a beautiful boy Saxon was, with that big head and kindly loving expression. All the "firsts" are the worst- the first morning waking up without him is just the worst. I pined for my Raleigh for almost a year, but now I smile again thinking of his life and times. It takes quite a while to process the ending and the missing. I am so sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

*Fragile Circle*​ 
_"We who choose to surround ourselves with lives even more temporary than our own, live within a fragile circle, easily and often breached. _
_Unable to accept its awful gaps, we still would live no other way. _
_We cherish memory as the only certain immortality, _
_never fully understanding the necessary plan." _​ 
_Irving Townsend. _​


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Hopefully looking the pictures will help to comfort you and Joshua. (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

Oh my heart goes out to you. I can still recall vividly the pain of that "first' day. That normal greeting no longer there. The nighttime routine not there. It is awful. HUGS to you. 
It felt "raw" to me for about a week. Just terrible.

Am I correct that you had his furbody cremated? Something that helped me was when I got our Katie's cremains back, I put them in the spot where she used to lay and where she greeted me every morning. It's "her" spot. So now when I come down the stairs, I see a small table with her box and photo on it, along with osme other photos too. 
The other things I did, and I don't know if you might find any comfort such things as well, is that I made a memorial album. I also had made a memorial piece of jewelry which reprented and reminded me of Katie. I love it and i am comforted by it.
Sending my love to you across the miles.
this is hard stuff indeed
Love
sarah


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sasha's Mom*

Ann:

I am so very sorry for your loss of Saxon.. I know how devastating it is.

Ken and I had our two Samoyeds, Munchkin and Gizmo, who we had to put to sleep within six weeks of one another cremated. I have their ashes with a framed picture of the two of them in front of the containers on glass shelves in the family room.

You will meet Saxon again at the Rainbow Bridge. How is Sasha doing without Saxon?


----------

